# scope for my 22



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was looking at putting an inexpensive scope on my 22 for gopher hunting. what are my options?? Didn't know where to put this but it seemed like the right place.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a simmons scope and it works great, Ive also looked at Barska scopes at scheels, they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Wyndigo (Jun 14, 2008)

I added a nice bushnell 3x9 on my 22, works great
mostly it depends on what price range you are looking for
and what distances you'll be shooting


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have 2 Barska scopes that are great so far. I have a 1.5-6X40mm IR on my .22 and a 6-24X40mm IR on my .204 and both have performed flawlessly. The 6-24 gets a little fuzzy over about 20, but they are both very clear other than that. 1.5-6 was about $65 and the 6-24 was $180. I don't know if they hold up well in the elements, but for plinking with a .22 I think a Barska will make you happy.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I spent a lot of time looking for an inexpensive scope for my CZ 452 Varmint in .22LR when I came across a great deal at MidwayUsa on a Bushnell Legend 5-15X for only $149.

This is a nice little scope for the money, seems well made and optics look good; especially for a $149 scope. Plus Bushnell has a good warranty on the stuff if you do have problems.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a 3x9x40 on mine. changed to a 3x9x50 both are simons. lots of light draw can see them pesky tree rats at daybreak way up in them tree limbs. 40 bucks at wallyworld. works great.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

any barska, bushnell, simmons will do you correct you can even look at getting a scheels brand i've heard thsoe are nice also


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Norm!
Check out a Mueller APV. The 4-14 is a great value among all the Chinese made scopes out there. About $120 to your door. I really like the one I mounted on my Ruger 10/22M, even better than the Scheels brand (which is very good) on one of my other 10/22 builds.
Best,
Burl


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

just purchased a shooters edge scope for 56.00 3-9x50 bright and clear and also have a mueller eradicator 8.5-25 x 50 IR and they are made in michigan not china so your supporting america at the same time


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Mueller Optics is an American based company,(not sure of the nationality of the actual owners of the company) but their products are outsourced. This was taken from the Mueller website:

Glass And Parts
For the majority of their scopes, Mueller sources the glass in Japan, has it coated using a proven European technology, and then has the tubes and components assembled in China. The exception is the Tac 2 series of scopes, which are entirely manufactured in Japan.

I still think they are a fine scope value, as are many Chinese and/or Japanese made optics.
Burl


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

barska 3x7, i mounted one on my 10/22 and it works great kinda feels like yer looking down a straw cuz its so small in diameter but it has worked great.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fixed power or adjustable?


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

adjustable.


----------

